# High Output Alternator Upgrades...



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm working on my audio and I need a high output alternator to match my system. I searched around and found 1 post relating to this topic. I still have yet to upgrade the big 3 but I wanted to start with the alternator. i am looking for a alternator that will put out around 300A or more. I have a 3000w Atomic Mono Amp, 2 12" RE Audio SX12 Subs, SL60 Boston Acoustic Components front and rear, and a DLS Performance CA41 4ch Amp to power my speakers. My DLS draws 60A and my Atomic amp draws 120A which puts my system at a 200A load excluding my PS2, monitor, head unit, etc. The stock alternator puts out 140A so I know for sure I am straining my electrical system and the fact that you can physically see my MFD dim every time the bass hits even during daylight! I found a site http://www.excessiveamperage.com that builds custom high output alternators but wanted to see if anyone has any experience with this company. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: High Output Alternator Upgrades... (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

These guys&gals are good.
http://www.ohiogen.com/


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: High Output Alternator Upgrades... (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_These guys&gals are good.
http://www.ohiogen.com/

i appreciate the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you have any experience with the company? i know they have alot of customer cars and have won numerous shows but I want to know how their alternators are for daily use.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Would have been a better thread for the Car audio & electronics sub-forum.
Ohio gen are good units, although I have heard of them failing.
I always recommend Iraggi alternators.


----------



## 3626 (May 21, 2011)

I only saw domestic models lidted.


----------



## 3626 (May 21, 2011)

Sorry about the typo.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

The system doesnt draw 'full' power unless you set output to 'full'.

I suggest: adding caps and/or a second battery will serve you better than a 300A alterator. (I dont think any alernator will supply rated output at engine idle)
Suggestion 2: get an ammeter and measure your actual draw.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Caps are only a band aid and shouldnt be used in a quality setup...a second battery isnt a sub for a ho alty either, and its just as pricey.

To the op

Your max amperage draw may be those numbers but you wont be drawing that as a constant. Some problems with HO altys is they may put out less amperage at idle than your stocker, its just the nature of the beast. Unless its changed since i left car audio stuff.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Three year old bump.

Most HO alts make rated power at 2000 rpm


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

with a proper set up, the oem will work. its proven to produce 140 amps


----------

